# Betsy



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

WOO WOO Betsy reached 10,000 posts this after noon -

CELEBRATION TIME!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

*Party!*

AND it's my 1 year anniversary at KindleBoards! Margaritas for everyone!










Thanks, Dona!

Betsy


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Great Margaritas!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

I think she needs to get a life! LOL!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No doubt.  

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Congratulations Betsy!  Hat's Off (maybe it should be Hat's On in this case) to you!

Chris


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Chris!

Here's the hat I'm wearing for this occasion:









Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Congratulations, Betsy! We would not be the same place without you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know about that, Harvey, but I know we wouldn't be any place at all without you and Leslie!

Thanks for creating such a fun place to hang out in!

Betsy


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Congrats Betsy. Thanks for all your work here on KB. Will the party be in Hibbing?


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Congratulations Betsy, you always have a sense of humor in your posts and you are always one of the posters that I look for to read what you have to say.  You are one of the "backbones" of this forum and we would be lost without you.  Keep posting!!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Congratulations, Betsy!   I noticed you were at 9,999 posts this morning.  That was, like, 20 posts ago!

N


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, y'all! Wow, it's been a fast year!










Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We had the party in Hibbing earlier today....here's a pic:









Betsy


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Way to Go!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow, Betsy, congratulations! Good job and on your one year anniversary, too! What perfect timing...

let me go scurry off and find a few pictures...

L


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Congratulations!  I'm still trying to hit 1,000.  LOL


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Working hard to reach 10,000 posts:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Leslie, I suddenly realized a couple days ago that it could happen the same day and tried to slow down a little--but we've got all these new wonderful international members and it's been sooo much fun, all of a sudden I was there, I wasn't even ready! LOL!

Hugh and Hibbing, does it get any better than this?

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The bird in my backyard that Betsy recognized: "The belly band is distinctive."


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh, let's get racy: kindle porn...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The original Harvey-party picture...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Doesn't this have cars that Betsy likes?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy doesn't like to show this picture off but...this is one of her favorite hats...(and dresses, too...)


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

You guys are so funny!  I love reading this forum in fact I love it so much here that I have not pursued checking out any others.  Keep posting.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

You rock, Betsy!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Sometimes Betsy says, "I have to moderate a message and it pains me...it pains me!"


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

When Hugh won't do, call on Dennis...


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Sometimes Betsy says, "I have to moderate a message and it pains me...it pains me!"


LOL!!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Congratulations, Betsy.  Thanks for all you do here.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I take my hat off to you, Betsy.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I take my hat off to you, Betsy.


Good one Gertie


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I am just cracking up, Leslie!  But you don't fool me, you're trying to build up your post count because I'm hot on your heels!  

Hey, I was looking for that pic where you're belly dancing for Hugh but couldn't find it--can you put your hands on it?

Gertie, I absolutely love that picture!!!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I am just cracking up, Leslie! But you don't fool me, you're trying to build up your post count because I'm hot on your heels!
> 
> Hey, I was looking for that pic where you're belly dancing for Hugh but couldn't find it--can you put your hands on it?
> 
> ...


Pad my post count? Me? ME?

I'll get back to normal posting after Election Day...right now, life is on hold.

As for the belly dancing picture, I am not sure I have that one in my PB. I'm still looking for the original crocking picture, the best of all....LOL


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Congratulations Betsy!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Woo Hoo Betsy!! and to think we were neck and neck in our counts at one time!! I have a lot of catching up to do!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Way to go Betsy! Congrats! We all love having you here and reading what you have to say. Thanks for all your helpful and fun posts.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, intinst, Angela and MAGreen!

Angela--you've been spending time with your family, much more important!  

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I am SO adding that to my PhotoBucket....Thanks Jason!









Betsy


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

At one time Betsy was actually AHEAD of Leslie - that was what, 30 minutes? more like a day then Leslie found out - oops!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Way to go!! How exciting.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I'm still looking for the original crocking picture, the best of all....LOL


You mean this one? 









Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I'm not sure what to say, Betsy: "Thanks for all your help and contributions here," or, "Get a life!"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Both?  

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You mean this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, there it is...thank you. I needed that!

L


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You mean this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is invited to the party in Hibbing isn't he? I will be sure to be there.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh Betsy, love the Hugh picture!!  Just about swallowed my tongue and am drooling all over my keyboard.  YummO!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *Party!*
> 
> AND it's my 1 year anniversary at KindleBoards! Margaritas for everyone!
> 
> ...


KONGRATULATIONS BETSY!!!!!!!!!!!! The Boards are a much better place because you're here with us!! And, thanks for these yummy margaritas. Have you bought a celebratory hat?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks. . . .this is all very exciting. . . . .but I'm thinking it's Not Quite Kindle. . .   

Gonna move it down to the 'everything goes' forum. . . . .hang on. . . . .



edit:  There!  All moved.  Carry on with the party.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

What?

Huh?

How'd I end up here?

(Hmmm...must've had one too many margaritas.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Whoa, that was a heck of a bump, Ann!












PraiseGod13 said:


> KONGRATULATIONS BETSY!!!!!!!!!!!! The Boards are a much better place because you're here with us!! And, thanks for these yummy margaritas. Have you bought a celebratory hat?












More margaritas:









Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

911jason said:


> Oh look, I found a baby picture of Betsy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL... Great one 911jason!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks Ann - when I started this thread, as soon as I pushed post - I realized it was in the wrong place    Probably should have pm'ed someone to move it -

Betsy you are having entirely too much fun, oh well at least you are sharing


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. . . .I didn't want to move it right away because I didn't want anyone to think I was mad at Betsy for getting to 10K before me. . . .or anything silly like that!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We thought maybe it was a tornado.









Betsy


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Congrats on 10,000 posts, Betsy!!!
(I know I'm late to the party, but I've been under the weather)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hope you're well enough to have a margarita! They have fruit in them, so they're good for you!










Betsy


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Betsy,
Hope I'm not too late to say CONGRATS!  Are there any margaritas left?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Carol, here's one just for you:









Betsy


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hope you're well enough to have a margarita! They have fruit in them, so they're good for you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As an added bonus, the virtual kind won't interfere with my meds!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Betsy,
I got time off from all the new work to come to the party.
And it has been going on for several days now.
Woo Hoo.

You know that you and Ann and Heather are my favorite mods.
Of course I will admit that is because I have actually met you three.

And of the three you have the best (well most) posts.

More importantly you have helped to build this place.
And have helped me personally with a purchase guidance.

So I once again thank you.



Just sayin......


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoff, thanks!

Yes, this is one long & wild party!  I'm exhausted.

It's been so much fun to actually meet in person some of my fellow KindleBoarders!

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations Betsy.  And a big thank you for all you do here.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Deb's here! Now the party can really start! Thanks, Deb!









Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Ten-thousand posts.
Whoot! Whoot!

Ed Patterson


----------



## scott_audio (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, Leslie got to the top of the mountain first, and I've been climbing up behind her, finally made it!  She's my hero!

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> Party!
> 
> AND it's my 1 year anniversary at KindleBoards! Margaritas for everyone!


I'm in!!! Congrats!!...I'm in...margaritas...I'm in.
I'm in, I'm in, I'm in, I'm in, I'm in.
Whew...computer got fixed just in time!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here ya go, SJC! Enjoy!










Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmm....*slurp*...haaa...thanks.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I tke 11 pills a day for diabetic control. I can't hav margueritas. Boo.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here are some sugar free virgin Margaritas for you, Ed:









Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Yum Yum.

That inspires me to serenade you.

"For he's going to marry Yum Yum" "Yum Yum."
"The Flowers that Bloom in the Spring, tra, tra, they promise some merry sunshine."

I'm in a Mikado mood.  

Edosan Pattersan


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I hope I'm not too late for the congrats to you, Betsy!! Here's a pseudo-Hugh serving you up!!









1 tequila, 2 tequila, 3 tequila...FLOOR!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I think he's

More psuedo
Than Hugh
But he'll do.


As long as he serves these for Ed, he'll be OK.
http://www26.netrition.com/baja_bobs_mix_page.html

Thanks for all the good wishes!  Kindle On!

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Now all we need to do is get the Margarita Man on the Sugar-Frees packaging instead of Eule Gibbons.


Ed Patterson


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Now all we need to do is get the Margarita Man on the Sugar-Frees packaging instead of Eule Gibbons.
> 
> 
> Ed Patterson


OMG - remember his nuts??


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

blushing

Ed Patterson


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> blushing
> 
> Ed Patterson


Grape, you hussy!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL.


----------

